# Need help in the bay area, nor cal....



## asnknight5 (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys, 

I'm trying to install my 98 honeycomb grille on my 96 SE-R... Only problem is that I have to use a dremel to cut off lower tab support from the grille. 

Anyone in the bay area have a dremel that I can use? I'm willing to drive over to your house. I'll even bring the smirnoff ice or corona... It should only take a few minutes. 

Thanks much 

Allan 

[email protected] 
(925) 818-0373


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

someone help this guy out!! 

(hes bringing beer)


----------



## asnknight5 (May 1, 2002)

hahahaha, thanks!!!!


----------

